# My 10 week old pup



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/12676031


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

He looks great ! Going to be a nice boy !


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Little monster!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice! I'm going to guess that having him come off the bite early is NOT going to be your problem:-D


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

looking really nice!! hope he becomes everything you want!!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like you've got yourself a lil pistol there. You'r gonna have a lot of fun with him, can't beat those Logan Haus dogs.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. He is a little angry beast.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

He looks kinda cute!

Out of curiosity, how's your Bull Terrier doing? I'm just curious because it's weird to see them in any sort of working setting, sport or otherwise.

Best of luck with the LH dog. I've heard lots of good from Mike's dogs, and seen a couple that looked pretty good (granted, I'm a n00b and it was just one short session for each of them, but the breeder who bred Arko to her dog seemed very happy with the dogs and with Mike). Who's the mother of yours if you don't mind me asking (and if you do, I suppose just ignore this). Just curious.

-Cheers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> He looks kinda cute!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how's your Bull Terrier doing? I'm just curious because it's weird to see them in any sort of working setting, sport or otherwise.
> 
> ...


 
The bull terrier went to live with someone in California who trains him in FR. I have a 2 dog limit where I live so I had to part with him even though I really loved him and he was a very nice dog. Ransom's dam is Djenna from LH.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> The bull terrier went to live with someone in California who trains him in FR. I have a 2 dog limit where I live so I had to part with him even though I really loved him and he was a very nice dog.


A Bull Terrier training in French Ring!!!!!! THAT is pretty rad.



> Ransom's dam is Djenna from LH.


So an Arko X Djenna pup? Only going from Mike's description of Djenna on the website and Arko's reputation, that sounds like a firecracker! Best of luck with him! And your DP for that matter. At some point you should compare/contrast those two, just curious if you notice any distinct similarities, differences, and I just they are both interesting dogs (not to mention photogenic!).

-Cheers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> A Bull Terrier training in French Ring!!!!!! THAT is pretty rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah the BT was tough as nails, a hell of a nice dog for what he was. There aren't many around like him. That dog would take on anyone or anything and die trying to kill it. The word is I might get him back. I think a BT with drive is probably a lot to handle for a first time working dog owner.

I love my DP. She has her faults but she is a hell of a nice dog too. She is a thinker, she thinks about everything and doesn't forget anything. She learns patterns the first time she sees them and stuff like that, which is good and bad I guess. Bad when you're trying to do a surprise attack and she has figured out the decoy comes around the right side of the blind so she cuts the unsuspecting guy off at the pass. lol She is still young and needs work but I do think she's got a lot of potential.

Ransom is great, lots of drive, lots of attitude, learns quickly. He is a really nice dog.


----------

